# Weakfish Status



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm stuck down here in NC, but my heart is at the jetties of Cape May Point. 
I know the entire east coast has been suffering through a weakfish drought over the last number of years. I heard there was some hope last year with good numbers of small fish. Wondering how the spring/summer has been this year for weakies in NJ?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I was all over the point over the 4th of july weekend and caught zero weakies. Didn't catch much of anything else either. Short fluke, small whiting and dozens of sandsharks.


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Hate to hear that. 
Remember when?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trout are in the sound this time of year and plenty


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

SE NC - specs are in the sound this time of year - plenty of grays (weakfish) in ocean. Drop a finger mullet on a near shore reef. Flounder has little chance of getting it before a weakfish or rare BSB. The big fish, historically North of cape Hatteras - I do not know!! Remember 7+ lbers caught at the Oregon Inlet bridge years ago. Best - glenn


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Glenn,
Got ya on the numbers of smaller fish in the NC area. Funny how the NBCNC (net ban crowd of north carolina) claims that the downswing in the weakie stocks is attributed to the shrimp trawls killing all the juveniles in Pamlico Sound. Yet, every year there are gobs of 12" weakfish on the ocean side. What happens to them from there is what we'd all like to know.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Meanwhile, back in NEW JERSEY! Sheesh!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Weak fish have been doing very well here. Good to see the numbers starting to make a come back.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

With fewer stripers there are more weakies ... stripers looooooooooooove weakies


----------

